# Repticon Baltimore this weekend



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi All
After quite a few of years breeding and selling Dart Frogs, I am finally getting around to vending at a show. I will be vending at Repticon this weekend under the name Perryman Dart Frogs. I will have a great selection of Frogs and some select cultures and culturing supplies.
Below is a list of what you may expect to find. All Frogs are from 2 months to adult and there will be limited numbers on some as well as sexed pairs available on others.

Oyapok Froglets-Juvies
Matecho Foglets-Juvies
Azureus Froglets-Juvies
Brazilian Yellow Head Froglets
Citronella Froglets
Patricia Froglets
Giant Orange Juvie-Sub adult
Leucomela Froglet-Adult

Green "Lamasi" Sirensi Froglet-Adult-Sexed Pair
Arena Blanca Froglet-Sub Adult-Sexed Pair
Chazuta Froglet-Juvie-Adult-Sexed Pair
Banded Imitator Sub Adult-Sexed Pair
Vanzolini Froglet-Juvie-Sexed Pair
Benedicta Froglet-Juvie
Tarapoto Froglet-Sexed pair

Fruit Fly and Springtail cultures at crazy prices
Fruit Fly Media
Brewers Yeast
Custom blended Tadpole food

Hope to see some old faces as well as some new one's see you there


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Scott...it will be good to see you again...can you let me know how much you are asking for the sexed vanzos? You can PM if you wish...see you Sat.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Since I like easy math all FF and sprintail cultures will be 3.00ea, FF media enough for 10 cultures 2.50 for .8lbs, Bewers yeast 2.00 lb, Frogs start at 20.00ea. I will only bring limited numbers each day for this show. Tadpole blend 20gm 5.00ea. When these are gone there will be no more at these prices. I can take payment thru Square for CC or debit cards, Cash is also accepted. I only take checks from those who I have done business with in the past


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey Scott, my wife and I got the citronella's from you today. It was good talking with you. Thank you so much. They are already out exploring and eating on some flies!!

Chris & Jill


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I very much enjoyed talking with you as well, those are some pretty bold and awsome frogs. If you need anything at all just shoot me a message here or an e-mail. I am always willing to help in any way. Enjoy your new Frogs. 

Thanks Scott


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey all
We had a good day at our first show, we still have several sexed pairs of Vanzo's and Chazuta ready to go as well as a pretty good number of well started Froglets to adults with a good variety at great prices. I will bringing a few extra things on Sunday that are listed below. It was great seeing some old faces and meeting many new one's. See you Sunday at 10am

2.0 Giant Orange young adult
0.0.2 El Dorado
nice size cuttings of:
Burl Marx Fantasy
Aeschynanthus sp
Microsorum Linguiforme
maybe a few others


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

Do you have any of those pairs left over?


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Pm me with what you are interested in

Thanks Scott


----------

